# Wind and screaming during feeding and sleeping



## ShahShah (Jul 21, 2008)

Hi my son is now 6 weeks old and during the past week, in feeding he begins to scream out like he is in pain and then stops then goes back to feeding for few minutes then starts again.  I am breast feeding him solely and was advised to watch what i eat, i dont drink and hardly have any caffeine products.  He seems to be in pain and is also doing this in his sleep where hewakes up screaming like he has been disturbed so does not get a good sleep, only sleeps for up to 45 minutes.  

I have tried infacol, gripe water but dont seem to do anything, massage his tummy and this makes no difference.  He is a windy baby and has a lot of flatulence and does regular poos and wet nappies.  I am feeding him on demand, can this be the problem?  I dont know what it is that is causing him this pain, could he have bowel or stomach problems?  Grateful for any advice or assistance or anything else that i could try

thank you
shahshah


----------

